# GM Volt Battery Tests Show Promising Results



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

GM engineers have shown the battery packs now being tested could power vehicles to the company's target mileage and beyond.

More...


----------



## ElectriCar (Jun 15, 2008)

I swore off GM nearly 10 years ago. NEVER again I said. The most poorly engineered vehicles I've ever owned. I had 10 year old work vans more reliable than a 96 and 97 GM vehicle we owned.

This however may be the trick to bringing me back into the fold. But I doubt it. Knowing what these guys have done to my pocketbook over the years I think I'll just have to see how this thing goes...


----------



## paker (Jun 20, 2008)

They keep raising the price of the Volt. It'll probably be over $40,000 by the time (if) it hits the market.


----------



## TheSGC (Nov 15, 2007)

paker said:


> They keep raising the price of the Volt. It'll probably be over $40,000 by the time (if) it hits the market.


With that amount of mulah, I would just buy a new Civic and convert it using lithium batteries and get the 200 mile range that would be overkill for me. I can't even justify the price of a $24k Prius....


----------



## paker (Jun 20, 2008)

I've been interested in the Volt and the Myers Motors NMG, but both will be over $30,000. I figure by the time I find a donor car and do it myself I can build an EV for probably half the price, including Lithium batteries, and by the time I finish gas will be priced to where it'll pay for itself.


----------



## ElectriCar (Jun 15, 2008)

What sort of tax breaks can we get by building our own? If we can get a tax CREDIT for doing this, that would help pay for some of this stuff!

I talked to the missus tonight about converting our 2000 Camry. Only thing is I don't have any idea how to work with an auto. I'd rather NOT have a tranny, but a CVT would be better than auto.


----------



## ClintK (Apr 27, 2008)

> I would say there's almost no reasonable doubt in our minds anymore that this is going to work


That just sounds funny.


----------



## mattW (Sep 14, 2007)

I have no doubt this thing will come to market, it would be marketing suicide for this to flop and GM knows that. It seems as though presuming the volt sells well it will be the centre for Gm's product range, if they are to be believed it looks like they are planning to move from mechanical to electrical drive trains over the next 10 years or so, first with parallel hybrids, then series (volt) and then full EVs, range extended EVs and hydrogen vehicles.


----------



## Coley (Jul 26, 2007)

In my opinion, it will be never that we see a full EV again from ANY of the major car companies.

Gm could revive the EV 1 and be years ahead of the competition. The car could be made to run farther and built for less than before.
An assembly line build and large numbers would make it a winner for GM.
Lithium batteries, etc. improvements on the drive train. But no, not going to happen. 

New companies with a full EV, probably, but not the big guys.

EVs do not need a large dealer service organization. That is a downfall that I could live with and oops....I am, everyday.....


----------



## paker (Jun 20, 2008)

ElectriCar said:


> What sort of tax breaks can we get by building our own? If we can get a tax CREDIT for doing this, that would help pay for some of this stuff!
> 
> I talked to the missus tonight about converting our 2000 Camry. Only thing is I don't have any idea how to work with an auto. I'd rather NOT have a tranny, but a CVT would be better than auto.


I believe tax breaks from the government are only for solar and windmills, and even that is before congress to end tax credits for "renewable energy".
We MUST support the big oil companies. Thanks goes to our government


----------



## paker (Jun 20, 2008)

Coley said:


> In my opinion, it will be never that we see a full EV again from ANY of the major car companies.
> 
> Gm could revive the EV 1 and be years ahead of the competition. The car could be made to run farther and built for less than before.
> An assembly line build and large numbers would make it a winner for GM.
> ...


With only 2-3 hydrogen filling stations in the US hydrogen powered transportation is even more of a pipe dream, especially considering the amount of energy needed to produce hydrogen.


----------

